# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 5]



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

*SINDEL* - Mortal Kombat series


*EVE* - Parasite Eve series


*SUCCUBUS* - Castlevania series


*LEBLANC* - Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2013)

I guess Eve wins because I don't know the rest.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

It's okay.

The rest aren't worth knowing.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Eve, only because she birthed the Ultimate Being and because the first PE game is the only one I really enjoyed.


lolFFX-2


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

As to how Eve isn't landsliding something as dull as the Succubus is beyond me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

There we go. Now THAT is what I'm talking about.


----------

